

Ask HN: Which domain is better for startup - iindo

HopeLoop.com
HopeHit.com
Receiv.es
Receives.org<p>For innovation driven, donation related project
======
benologist
I like Receives.org, but it's kind of the opposite of what it sounds like
you're doing.

~~~
iindo
how about receiv.es

~~~
benologist
I'm not a big fan of creative domain spelling, but aside from that it sounds
like a site where the users would be _giving_?

------
Scott_MacGregor
I like HopeHit.com best.

